# North Berwick Lodge Tunnel



## tamspall (Oct 28, 2009)

A few weeks ago i thought id go explore a tunnel in North Berwick lodge that i visited years ago. 

I’m unsure what the tunnel was originally used for. I can only speculate. Its right next to a an old disused church/graveyard so we used to think it was some sort of morgue. It’s really part of a house/flats garden now but could have been a tunnel connecting the lodge grounds and the street below it. Or it could just be the old store place for the grounds maintenance/gardeners. 

There isn’t much to see really. The front and far end have been blocked up with bricks with vents at the end and a gated doorway at the entrance. The gate used to open but is now rusted shut. There’s a small staircase to the right as you enter the tunnel which is blocked off at the top but you can see out the vents. There was mainly old style ring pull cans lying around, a traffic cone (but that’s a given), an unopened bottle of limeade (wonder what it would taste like now), a packet of marmite flavoured golden wonder crisps and some essential reading for tunnels was left lying around. 

The ceiling was curved all the way to the end and it gets lower as you reach the end of the tunnel. Part of the way the roof is made from red local sandstone which must have come from the old quarry at the back of North Berwick Law.

You used to be able to see light from the vents at the end of the tunnel but they're now blocked.

When I first explored this tunnel when I was younger I took some Polaroid photos and there was a strange image which looked kind of like a face. If i can find it ill scan and upload it. 

I’m going to go back and get some better photos and a video soon. All i had was an old digital camera this time so you can’t really see that much of it.


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm sure that book was turned into a film with music by Bowie??


----------

